# Tedders



## Creekside Quarters (Dec 24, 2009)

Currently in the market for a 4 basket/rotor tedder and would like any suggestions. We have beeng pricing Befco, Vicon, Kuhn, New Holland, and Frontier. We only harvest about 30 or so acres of orchard grass/red clover mix. Prices are wide ranging but looking for something that is durable and will last, not just a low priced budget item. Any ideas or suggestions would be great. Thanks alot.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

I would recomend a dual @2 rotor for 30 acres. My dad has used a cheap brand (enrossi) on 35 acres for 15 years and has not broken yet.


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

Claas has a good heavy tedder, but no dealers around here. Kuhn makes 2 different 18 footers. both nice tedders. All the big operators around here are using the Krone tedder. A 2 basket is ok, but it takes forever to get over even 25 acres, plus you have to consider all the wear/tear, fuel cost, compaction issues, resale value etc. I would recommend exactly what you are considering: a good 4 basket heavy duty tedder.

Grouch


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

A two basket tedder is ok, if it is one of the rake tedders. I use a NH 254 but if I got another it would be the Hesston Rake Tedder. It will rake, to the middle or to one side or scatter the hay out to expose more hay to the direct rays of the sun. Some times I have one basket, one on the outside working as a rake, and the other as a tedder. Supposidy this is for near fences but some times I will do this on heavy hay to start gathering the hay into a windrow. Do it so with the baskets spread out full wide they will gather the two starts of a windrow plus all the out flat hay in the middle, into a windrow I can bale, THE FOLLOWING DAY.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have commented on here about this topic a few times. If I am not mistaken, the Frontier is manufactured by Pequea. But their price is much higher for the Frontier vs Pequea. Dealer support should be very good in Md since they are manufactured in Pennsylvania. I paid $5600 for mine two years ago and have been very pleased with it. Sitting side by side next to the Kuhn, there is no comparison. I would buy another in a heartbeat, and they have been great with upgrades and modifications so far. Vermeer and Krone, seem to be the only other two machines that are remotely built as well as the Pequea. The websites pics do it little justice for what it is. Just my two cents. Check my website out, I have some pictures of it on there, Good luck


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

Peque makes a great tedder. Just hit the market 2 or 3 years ago, and it looks like they really did their home work when they designed it. I use a 163NH and it does okay, but is built I think on the light side for as much as I use it.


----------



## Creekside Quarters (Dec 24, 2009)

Looked at Pequea online and their equipment looked good. But when I did the dealer search the closest one was over 115 miles away. We are located on the Eastern Shore of Maryland and apparently there aren't any dealers nearer to us, if there was I would definitely check one out.

Did get some prices on other models (all 4 baskets) Befco (manual fold) = 4,500, Kuhn GF5001T (hyd. fold) = 7,250, Rhino (manual) =5,400, New Holland 163 (manual) = 6,055. Nothing back from Frontier yet, seems that Deere Dealers push more Kuhns. Do these seem on track?

I did see a rake tedder combination made by Kuhn called the HayBob, looks pretty good but not sure. Any opinions on going that route?

Thanks for all of your help, there aren't many hay producers on the eastern shore (at least in our county) so its hard to compare different models and techniques.


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

You might want to look at the CCM 554 ProMAG tedder.

7 tines per rotor
18'2"- 1600 Lbs
Hydraulic tilt & hydraulic fold on one spool- no ropes to pull it is automatic
8" flotation tires
CV wing joints
adjustable rotor pitch
*$4,800 US*


----------



## Creekside Quarters (Dec 24, 2009)

Hay DR said:


> You might want to look at the CCM 554 ProMAG tedder.
> 
> 7 tines per rotor
> 18'2"- 1600 Lbs
> ...


Thanks for information. How does your model compare to other manufacturers (Kuhn, NH, Befco, etc)? Do you carry replacement parts for this model? How long of a warranty to do offer? How much for shipping to zip code 21851? Thanks.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I did a little research and found that Pequea does indeed make the tedders for Frontier, the tedder is identical to mine barring the colors. If you called them I am sure, they would be more than helpful setting you up with someone closer to you. And if you ever need parts, they have always just shipped them directly to me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A 2 basket tedder on 35 acres wouldn't be so bad. I was covering almost a 150 with a NH 2 basket tedder until I could afford to upgrade to a 6 basket. The real problem is having to re-ted the hay if it needs tedded a second or third time. Realistically most two basket tedders only cover about 7 feet so if I mowed with a 12 foot mower and had to re-ted it, it basically doubled the passes over the field the second or third time then it got real time consuming.


----------



## haytimer (Oct 15, 2009)

Hay DR said:


> You might want to look at the CCM 554 ProMAG tedder.
> 
> 7 tines per rotor
> 18'2"- 1600 Lbs
> ...


from the picture that looks like a nice tedder for the money...


----------



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

If you are looking for a good tedder on a budget for that acreage and still want the 4 baskets I would look into Morra. They are sold through Agri-Supply. For the money they are pretty hard to beat in my book.


----------



## Creekside Quarters (Dec 24, 2009)

We ended up getting a 2 star Tonutti GT310 tedder. According to the dealer they manufacture tedders for a number of other companys such as Vermeer. Seems to be a good solid product and for a decent price, ran about $2,400. Just figured for just starting out it should be enough for our farm and didn't set us back a whole lot of money like a 4 star would've. Thanks for all of your help, things are really starting to green up around here hopefully it will be a good year. Thanks again. Dave.


----------



## hayeqdist (Dec 10, 2009)

Try getting a quote on Sitrex, nice built machines, very low maintenance and warranty problems.
CHeck out SITREX SPA - AGRICULTURAL MACHINERY - ITALY for lit.


----------

